# Bootle tunnel, Liverpool, June 2016



## Black (Jun 6, 2016)

The tunnel is 481 yds long consisting of 2 identical single tunnel bores parallel to on another,
running from Hawthrorn road to Oak street runs beneath Marsh lane & the Liverpool canal.
The east portal lies in a steep cutting with heavy vegetation resembling a jungle,
theres no air shafts except a gap at the halfway point which carries a utility bridge
theres refuges on one side & adit passages on another connecting both tunnel bores
the west portal is buried beneath debris to street level.
The tunnel is on the former Langton branch, built entirely of black colliery bricks.
opened in 1885, closed on 1st january 1968.
Theres water & iron ore dirt the full length of the tunnel, 2 ft at the east rising to 4 ft at the west.

portal



left tunnel bore






refuge



adit passage connecting opposite tunnel bore






gap with utility bridge
(now redundant)
























right tunnel bore






utility bridge above 






& below






thanks


----------



## krela (Jun 7, 2016)

Love that utility bridge. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Jun 7, 2016)

Loved all of it, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Jun 7, 2016)

What no m8ty again..


----------



## HughieD (Jun 7, 2016)

Cracking set there in low light...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2016)

Great collection of images.


----------



## angelscout (Sep 12, 2016)

How fantastic!! Never knew it was there


----------



## Apass (Mar 4, 2022)

Where about is entrance mate. Really interested


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 4, 2022)

Apass said:


> Where about is entrance mate. Really interested



not really the done thing to ask for locations & / or access details, do your own research, I cant imagine this is that hard to find.
The post is also from 2016 so its unlikely you will get a reply.
Thanks


----------



## justhappyretired (Mar 4, 2022)

What was the purpose of the tunnels?


----------



## Gibbo (Mar 4, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> not really the done thing to ask for locations & / or access details, do your own research, I cant imagine this is that hard to find.



If you look at the address on Google Earth you can clearly see the remains of the line and the probable entrance!

As for its use, its the Bootle Goods Branch of the Mersey Railway running to the docks.

NLS side by side maps will give you all the locations you need.


----------



## Hayman (Mar 4, 2022)

Gibbo said:


> If you look at the address on Google Earth you can clearly see the remains of the line and the probable entrance!
> 
> As for its use, its the Bootle Goods Branch of the Mersey Railway running to the docks.
> 
> NLS side by side maps will give you all the locations you need.


I too have been a user of the National Library of Scotland's online maps, notably the six inches to the mile scale maps. One good thing from Scotland today.


----------

